# can cats get sick from used toys/bedding?



## agbowers832 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello, I want to post an ad on freecycle or craigslist asking for donations such as old cat toys, cat bedding, etc so that I can build a "kitty cabana" for my ferals. We have a very large green house that is in kinda rough shape as far as green houses go- it's really just a shack with large windows.... So I was thinking I could build benches and cubes and put in one of those carpet climbers, and lots of stringy things to bat around, etc and really spoil them, as well as giving them a warm, safe, dry shelter. However, I would obviously love to do this as cheaply as possible. My concern, however, is that someone who had a sick cat might donate toys or something and then my feral cats would get sick. I won't post for donations if this could happen. Is this something I should be concerned about? thanks!

Allison

P.S. I posted a little bit ago about my ferals sneezing and I was worried about URI. I am happy to report that since I built a makeshift shelter out of boxes and blankets, there has been no more sneezing!! Yea!


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

One time I went to a shelter and i held a cat that was sick and it sneezed on my sweater, they told me to just stand outside for half an hour and I would be fine and wouldnt get my cats sick. So I'd say if your concerned about them getting sick, just leave everything outside for a couple hours without them going neat it and it would be fine.


----------



## jcp (Sep 7, 2009)

I have never heard the thing kat said! In my opinion, I wouldnt. or just make sure you KNOW they are safe. I recently had a kitten die from distemper, and we cant have another cat for a few years at least, because everything the kitten has touched, is infected now. the only way to cure it is bleach, but you cant bleach everything, so we are being safe and not taking in anymore cats, except the ones we already have. its you call, most people would be honest, if i were to get rid of my cat house, even though it was a lot of money to me, i would bring it to the dump rather than sell, because i wouldnt want anyones cats to have to go through distemper, and it is HIGHLY contagious and in most cases, fatal. So i dont really know about the standing outside for half an hour trick.. thats not what i would do personally. it totally depends on what the cat has. even kennel cough is extremely contagious and very bad for cats, and can live on toys, furniture, etc. those are only 2 of the illnesses i have had to face, and they were both highly contagious, one was in most cases fatal, and the other stayed around everything for about 6 months i think was what the vet told me. so just be cautious when taking in used items! hope this helps...


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe they told me to just stand outside because it was a cold winter day? I was confused when the shelter told me that too, but neither of my cats got sick when i came home a couple hours later.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im with a TNR group and we get plenty of donated used items. We just bleached them and set them in the sun according to our vets instructions. Just keep everything clean and vacumed and you should do fine.

Also Allison take a look at the thermo boxes in the stickys on the feral cat section at the top. They are warm and cozy for the ferals.


----------

